# Armed Woman Killed By Alaska Troopers



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

58 year old Nora York of Wasilla, Alaska was shot and killed by Alaska Troopers after they were called for a domestic and she pointed a shotgun at them. What bothers the Inspector is the fact the troopers, prior to using deadly force, had tasered the woman and it, as in another case I read recently, proved to be ineffective. Is the fact Taser has asked officers not to fire at the chest (center of mass) making it more difficult to effectively use this weapon? Well, here's the full story from up north.

Woman killed after standoff with Alaska troopers - KTUU.com | Alaska's news and information source |


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

It was always so frightening to me, when I worked EMS in that same city, knowing that I was walking into a "house" (more like a shack) where the people were more often then not armed, and I had no one anywhere near me who had a gun/vest. There are no LTC's there... EVERYONE carries. Hell, when I went camping I carried a .44.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Another win for the good guys. I wonder if they'll show it soon on that Alaska State Troopers show.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I love that show! lol


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

cc3915 said:


> Another win for the good guys. I wonder if they'll show it soon on that Alaska State Troopers show.


Good job Troopers.

Thats a great show! And I think theres only 370 Troopers for the ENTIRE state. If Alaska was closer I'd consider applying to the State or Anchorage PD.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Three Day Pass!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Whew!!!

For a second I thought they killed Sarah Palin.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

StbbrnMedic said:


> I love that show! lol


Yeah it is a good show. The saying "one riot one Trooper" certainly fits up there.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

StbbrnMedic said:


> It was always so frightening to me, when I worked EMS in that same city, knowing that I was walking into a "house" (more like a shack) where the people were more often then not armed, and I had no one anywhere near me who had a gun/vest. There are no LTC's there... EVERYONE carries. Hell, when I went camping I carried a .44.


...and then fra came out of his cave, hit you over the head with a club, and dragged you back to Massachusetts?

I didn't know he was the star of those Geico commercials though (and I'm not talking about the gecko, either!)


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Inspector said:


> What bothers the Inspector is the fact the troopers, prior to using deadly force, had tasered the woman and it, as in another case I read recently, proved to be ineffective. Is the fact Taser has asked officers not to fire at the chest (center of mass) making it more difficult to effectively use this weapon?


Because it's November, perhaps she had more layers of clothing on her and the probes didn't make contact with the skin.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

suicide by cop is for pussies


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

good job Troopers go home safe at end of shift


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

frank said:


> ...and then fra came out of his cave, hit you over the head with a club, and dragged you back to Massachusetts?
> 
> I didn't know he was the star of those Geico commercials though (and I'm not talking about the gecko, either!)


LOL 
I came back here before I met him... Missed the seasons and the ocean too much.



USMCMP5811 said:


> That's hot!
> 
> just the thought of that must cause the peanut shell that Fra wears as a jock strap to feel about a 1/2 size too small huh?


LMAO!! I LOVE playing with his gun!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

AND getting spit on ...... hahahahahahaha



StbbrnMedic said:


> LMAO!! I LOVE playing with his gun!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I love my X26, only let me down once...


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

L4G81 said:


> AND getting spit on ...... hahahahahahaha


:L:
ROFLMAO!!! That still gets me laughing!!!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice job Troopers! The show is great!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad to hear the troopers are ok, great job by them. On another note I think their TV show is great.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

frank, USMCMP, your both off my Christmas card list!!! SO THERE!!

Thrilled the Troopers are ok. 

Love the show!

And for any of you interested, ITS TINY BUT ITS CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

StbbrnMedic said:


> LOL
> I came back here before I met him... Missed the seasons and the ocean too much.
> LMAO!! I LOVE playing with his gun!!


Alaska doesn't have OCEAN? Damn, those map makers were all screwing with me and I BELIEVED THEM!:letitall:

Does he ever have a misfire? That would really stink.

As for the Troopers, I'm glad they're safe. Sttbn, any truth to the fact that after they've shot someone up there, they clean 'em and then devide the meat? I've heard they're VERY tough up there and that the show just doesn't 'show everything.'


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Alaska doesn't have OCEAN? Damn, those map makers were all screwing with me and I BELIEVED THEM!:letitall:


 AAAHAHAHAHAHA!!! BURN!!!!



Kilvinsky said:


> Does he ever have a misfire?


UMMMM........ NO!!!! But thank you for asking!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Inspector said:


> What bothers the Inspector is the fact the troopers, prior to using deadly force, had tasered the woman and it, as in another case I read recently, proved to be ineffective. Is the fact Taser has asked officers not to fire at the chest (center of mass) making it more difficult to effectively use this weapon?


If anyone else needed another reason why a Taser should not be seen as a substitute for deadly force, here ya go.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Inspector*
> _What bothers the Inspector is the fact the troopers, prior to using deadly force, had tasered the woman and it, as in another case I read recently, proved to be ineffective. Is the fact Taser has asked officers not to fire at the chest (center of mass) making it more difficult to effectively use this weapon?_


What bothers 7, is why is the Inspector talking in the 3rd person.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

7costanza said:


> What bothers 7, is why is the Inspector talking in the 3rd person.


royalty 

Who's that then? 
I dunno, must be a king. 
Why? 
He hasn't got shit all over him


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

7costanza said:


> What bothers 7, is why is the Inspector talking in the 3rd person.


I read too damn much English Literature in my undergraduate years.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Alaska doesn't have OCEAN? Damn, those map makers were all screwing with me and I BELIEVED THEM!:letitall:
> 
> Does he ever have a misfire? That would really stink.
> 
> As for the Troopers, I'm glad they're safe. Sttbn, any truth to the fact that after they've shot someone up there, they clean 'em and then devide the meat? I've heard they're VERY tough up there and that the show just doesn't 'show everything.'


And I like you WHY Kilv???? lol
I lived 6 hours away from the ocean, and it was cold... Not at all the lay on the sand and soak up some sun kinda beach.
And no... Moose, bear and carribou yes. They're not cannibals and they don't live in igloos. lol


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

StbbrnMedic said:


> And I like you WHY Kilv???? lol
> I lived 6 hours away from the ocean, and it was cold... Not at all the lay on the sand and soak up some sun kinda beach.
> And no... Moose, bear and carribou yes. They're not cannibals and they don't live in igloos. lol


You like me because I'm just so darned sweet and lovable.

Six hours is nothing and cold frozen sand is just as inviting as many of the beaches in Mass.

I'm glad they're not cannibals. Honestly, I'm sure some of the "meat" would be a bit tainted anyway. Better off with the Moose, or Elks, or even a nice Mason now and then! Leave the Knights of Columbus alone though, too gamey.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> You like me because I'm just so darned sweet and lovable.


:L:
OH! THAT'S why!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

This thread was useless without pictures so I found the picture of the armed Alaskan woman:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm still going to vote for her and I just don't care what she's running for! If she made it to the White House, I would actually watch EVERY PRESS CONFERENCE she held.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> I'm still going to vote for her and I just don't care what she's running for! If she made it to the White House, I would actually watch EVERY PRESS CONFERENCE she held.


You like the pants suits and deer in the head lights look huh? lol


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The whole package works for me eagle, the whole package. It's like on Christmas morning, you see this gift that is wrapped in the most beautiful paper with a gorgeous bow and then you open it, and WOW, it's the very thing you've had your heart set on for months!

Great package housing some terrific ideals and beliefs. That's how I see her.

She ain't perfect (I mean, the names she gives her kids? REALLY?) but I can overlook the flaws. Hell, I'm not exactly perfect either, though some might disagree!

Oh Lord it's hard to be humble.


----------

